# painted my friends boat.



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Check it out. He's a duck hunter, so we painted it just in time for early waterfowl. 

I still haven't finished it completely. There's a few areas that aren't done yet. He still needs to do the hydroturf on the floor and then put the trolling motor and lights all back on.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't see anything... just a steering wheel and a pair of pliers... ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol. Here are some pics from the outside. We were going to do the outside too, but it took a lot longer to do the inside than we anticipated, so he said screw it just to paint the outside olive drab.


----------



## Rbradyn (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey, if you did that in blue do you think the fish would see you?????

 Looks good


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks good! 
What kind of paint did you use? I heard you have to use special paint for aluminum. Is this true?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

How the hell'd you do that? I've tried a few methods but never had a camo pattern with that much detail.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Looks good!
> What kind of paint did you use? I heard you have to use special paint for aluminum. Is this true?


Well, my friends boat is a sea nymph. It actually came painted already. It was a metallic silver. We sanded it down, and painted it using the Camo boat paint from bass pro for the base. 




> How the hell'd you do that? I've tried a few methods but never had a camo pattern with that much detail.


Well I first painted it the tan sawgrass color. We then went down the street to the lake, and cut off some branches of that stuff that grows along the side of the lake. I grabbed different sizes so that it's not all the same. I first used big branches with Krylon Olive color from their line of "camo paint" spray cans. Then, I swapped over to small branches,  and did the same. After it was almost all covered, I came back with Krylon Ultra Flat Black. I did the same technique untill I got the desired outcome. In order to get the reeds to have the good detail, you have to start off with the lightest color, and work your way to the darkest. No matter what colors you use.  And it's all in the technique. My friend tried doing a section of his boat and it came out like caca. It wasn't too hard for me to get the hang of though because I used to do graffiti back in high school, so I've always had good can control. And, I've been doing custom auto and boat painting since I was 16. So by combining both "talents" (if you will), it had a nice outcome. I still have to finish a couple areas as you can see in the pics. He's going to add the decals on the outside in Camo Plad of "Advantage maxx 4d", so I think it should look really nice.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

We have a trip to the keys planned for two weeks from now, so we wanted to get the boat in shape. We wired up new nav lights because it previously didn't have any. We anticipated that would take us a lot longer than it actually did (about 20-30 minutes), so we were thinking that adding a front deck to the boat would be nice. So we decided to go ahead and make a front deck on this. It took a couple of hours, during 3 days of work. We are not skilled carpenters, so it took us some time to get it right. Combining some metal fabrication skills, with common knowledge we were able to get it done. We made sure to measure three times and cut once. lol

I'm sure it would've probably been easier, and lighter to have used aluminum box tubing, but we did it with wood that was lying around. 

We plan on putting new carpet on everything too before we go, and possibly making a casting platform out of aluminum. We were going to make a poling platform but I don't think we have enough time. My buddy works during the day, then goes to school at night so he only has weekends to work on the boat.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

please tell me he plans on getting a trailer for it. that trailer is about to snap from all the rust.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> please tell me he plans on getting a trailer for it. that trailer is about to snap from all the rust.



lol! He already got another trailer. That trailer in the pic is the one that came with the boat when he bought it. I don't know how we made it down from Port Charlotte with it. The U-Bolts holding the axle to the leaf springs were completely gone. The only thing holding it together was rust. He came up on a nice Tracker trailer. We went to Snake Creek boat ramp one day, and there was a guy there who had just bought a new aluminum trailer for his tracker because the tracker trailer has some rust at the joint where one of the side bars meets the tongue. My buddy asked him about the trailer and he sold it to him for $100 bucks. we cut out the rusted metal on the trailer, and I welded in new metal for him and reinforced it.


----------

